# diaporama sur Apple tv



## Philau07 (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
lorsque je fais un album dans Iphoto et que je veux le regarder sur apple tv, les photos de l'album ne sont plus totalement dans le même ordre.
Dans mon mon album sur Iphoto j'ai des photos d'un appareil et de mon Iphone4S
Est ce pour cela .Idem pour les vidéos qui apparaissent toutes en premier???
Comment restaurer l'ordre???


----------



## fanfouet74 (9 Février 2013)

Salut,
j'ai la même question, toutes les photos apparaissent en vrac et non pas dans des albums avec mon Apple TV (3) via ITunes...

Est ce normal ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jozofa (12 Février 2013)

Perso, je n'utilise pas Iphoto et donc j'ai indiqué dans Itunes quelles étaient les dossiers photos que je voulais diffuser sur l'AppleTv.

Là, aucun problème, elles sont dans le bon ordre et je peux également lancer un diaporama depuis l'AppleTV


----------



## YAN42 (15 Février 2013)

Salut
peut on inclure de la musique dans un flux de photos importees dans l apple tv?      Merci


----------



## Jozofa (15 Février 2013)

Oui bien entendu, soit de manière aléatoire, soit en faisant ton montage.


----------



## fanfouet74 (16 Février 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Perso, je n'utilise pas Iphoto et donc j'ai indiqué dans Itunes quelles étaient les dossiers photos que je voulais diffuser sur l'AppleTv.
> 
> Là, aucun problème, elles sont dans le bon ordre et je peux également lancer un diaporama depuis l'AppleTV




Salut,
Je fais comme toi, mais les photos napparaissent pas dans un dossier, mais toutes à la suite... je ne comprend pas pourquoi ?


----------



## YAN42 (16 Février 2013)

Salut
mon probleme c est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour que mon diaporama photo soit accompagne de musique sur l apple tv.
Merci et bonne journee


----------



## Jozofa (17 Février 2013)

YAN42 a dit:


> Salut
> mon probleme c est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour que mon diaporama photo soit accompagne de musique sur l apple tv.
> Merci et bonne journee



Avec quel programme souhaites tu réaliser ton diaporama ?


----------



## YAN42 (18 Février 2013)

Salut
avec iphoto.
J en profitte pour te demander si en emmenant mon apple tv chez quelqu un je peux visonner mon diaporama.
Merci


----------



## Jozofa (18 Février 2013)

Alors pour Iphoto, je t'explique dès que j'ai 2 minutes 

Par contre, pour transporter ton appletv, cela ne sert à rien puisqu'il fait le lien avec ton Mac, Ipad ou Iphone, maintenant si tu as un de ceux là avec toi sur lequel tu as mis ton diaporama, alors oui.


----------



## Jozofa (21 Février 2013)

Désolé de la réponse tardive :

Donc dans Iphoto, tu sélectionnes l'album à partir du quel tu veux faire le diaporama, tu cliques en bas à droite sur créer et là tu as diaporama.

Une fois que tu seras dans le mode création, tu peux tout choisir, titre, fondu et bien évidemment musique, tu verras l'option.

Voilà, cela devrait t'aider.

@+


----------



## YAN42 (25 Février 2013)

Salut jozofa

un remerciement un peu tardif car j ai eu des petits soucis a regler.
Je vais essayer tes conseils.


----------

